# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  UPS Bitmore

## DimMani

Καλημέρα . Η υποδοχή του καλωδίου ρεύματος "παίζει" , χάνει ρεύμα και σβήνει το PC . Έδεσα το καλώδιο με ένα σπάγκο , δεν κουνιέται και δουλεύει , αλλά δεν είναι ότι καλλίτερο στην εμφάνιση . Αν ανοίξω το UPS , θα μπορέσω να το στερεώσω , ή θα πάει τζάμπα ο κόπος ? Ρωτάω επειδή την τελευταία φορά που το άνοιξα για να αλλάξω μπαταρίες , μούβγαλε την ψυχή μέχρι να το ξανακλείσω . Επί τη ευκαιρία , μπορώ να συνδέσω και την οθόνη στο UPS ? Ρωτάω επειδή κάποτε μου είπαν (ούτε θυμάμαι ποιος και πότε) , ότι λόγω υψηλής τάσης της οθόνης , θα καεί το UPS . Σωστό , ή λάθος ? Το UPS έχει 2 θύρες Ethernet και 1 τηλεφώνου , ποια η χρησιμότητά τους ? Πολλές οι ερωτήσεις μου , μακάρι να βρω απαντήσεις . Ευχαριστώ όποιον ασχοληθεί .

----------


## mikemtb73

Αν σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να καπακωσεις το ups, τότε εμείς τι να σου πούμε για το φις..... μην το ξαναανοιξεις τότε!!!!!
Να βάλεις την οθόνη γιατί όχι. Εκτός και αν η συνολική κατανάλωση φτάνει στα όρια το ups.. 
Η θύρα Ethernet κλπ, έχει μέσα προστασία υπέρτασης, τίποτε παραπάνω.  Σύνδεσε Την, κακο δε κανει

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

